
Using a mobile phone to clone a Mifare card (2016) - wolframio
https://timdows.com/projects/using-a-mobile-phone-to-clone-a-mifare-card/
======
anowlcalledjosh
Sadly no detail on how to find the keys, which is the hard bit.

Vulnerabilities in the protocol make it relatively trivial to discover the
keys if you have the correct hardware (e.g. a Proxmark3), but as far as I know
nobody has done this with a phone – all these writeups conveniently only clone
tags with keys in the list of common keys distributed with MifareClassicTool.

------
blu2
In my university all vending machines use a Mifare Classic NFC tag to save
users' credit. It has almost become a tradition that each year at the
beginning of the second semester some freshmen find out how to read and modify
their credit and mess up the vending machine system for some days just for the
lulz and for (a very modest) profit.

------
yedawg
Aren't most mifare carding systems hooked up so transactions are logged, so to
detect fraud? Like the australian gocard system for example, isn't every
legitimate transaction on the card recorded on an online database somewhere?
To exploit a gocard, or similar technology, wouldn't you also need to hack
their system database? Eg. taps on to pay; records total transaction value and
balance on card _; taps off records total transaction value and balance_ ;
user rewrites card data _; balance on the database isnt updated because a
direct payment wasn 't recorded_; fraudulent card detected; idk correct me HN
if I missed anything

~~~
ianhowson
The chief advantage of the more expensive cards over the ID-only MIFARE cards
is that you can store data securely on the card, so it can be used without a
network connection. This helps if there's a network outage and reduces
transaction time.

That said, it's super common to see recording done on both the card and on the
network -- as you note for GoCard and Opal.

~~~
kiwijamo
I believe it’s the same here in Auckland for our AT Hop card.

------
a-dub
Woah dutch trash collection is surprisingly interesting.

~~~
Freak_NL
These are mostly used exclusively in areas with high-rise residential flats.
In low-rise neighbourhoods households usually have a grey bin¹ that needs to
be wheeled to the curb for collection (often also a separate bins for organic
waste and paper, although this varies per municipality).

1:
[https://proxy.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sign2you...](https://proxy.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sign2you.nl%2Fimages%2Fkliko%2520grijs.jpg&f=1)

